
Delicious burritos in PHP with PHPz - clement
http://blog.clement.delafargue.name/posts/2013-04-01-delicious-burritos-in-php-with-phpz.html
======
Le_3K
Brace yourselves ! Functionnal programming has come to PHP !

~~~
krapp
No more hanging our heads in shame! No more coding in a dark room with the
windows blacked out and door closed, and erasing all traces of php.net from
our browsing histroy, lest our SO find out! No more random kicks in the shins
by Rubyists at conferences! The time has come when we can raise our heads high
and take our rightful place at the forefront of applied information science!

Once again for the first time it's hip to be a PHP coder! Victory is ours!

